# Trunk Lock: Secure?



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

First off, let me preface this by saying I tried searching for an answer here and through my manual, but to no avail....

Is there a way to key lock the trunk so that it doesn't open when the car is used by the valet key?
Also, if the top is down, and the car is locked using the remote, does the trunk lock pull button or the trunk handle still unlock the trunk?
Basically I want to know if it's possible to secure the trunk similar to the glove box? If you don't have a master key, you aren't getting in.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_First off, let me preface this by saying I tried searching for an answer here and through my manual, but to no avail....

Is there a way to key lock the trunk so that it doesn't open when the car is used by the valet key?
Also, if the top is down, and the car is locked using the remote, does the trunk lock pull button or the trunk handle still unlock the trunk?
Basically I want to know if it's possible to secure the trunk similar to the glove box? If you don't have a master key, you aren't getting in.


OK, I'm doing this off the top of my head since I am not in my Eos. Look down at the fuel flap and trunk release switches in the driver's side door. If it is like most other VWs there is a key lock above them. If so, the valet will not open this lock.
Make sure the pass through is locked too because there is an emergency trunk release at the bottom of the opening.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (owr084)*

I know what you're thinking, but it doesn't have it.
It did in my old Jetta, but not in the eos...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_I know what you're thinking, but it doesn't have it.
It did in my old Jetta, but not in the eos...









I'm guessing now since I've only had my Eos for 5 days








Try starting the car with the valet key. Are the trunk and fuel flap release switches disabled? If yes, then part of the problem is solved.
Now, stop the car, remove the valet key and try the releases - do they work or are they disabled?
Are you sure there isn't any entry in the manual for "key, valet?"


_Modified by owr084 at 1:53 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*

If the car is locked using the remote, it de-activates the trunk release on the door (and locks the trunk). You still have to make sure your pass-through is locked, however because the trunk release can be activated from within the pass-through.
I have not tried the following, but the security system is pretty smart so I would expect that if you lock the car with the remote, and unlock it with the key, it will not re-activate the trunk release. The manual states quite clearly that if you lock car with the remote, the alarm is not deactivated by the key in the door. So it would follow logically, that protections associated with the alarm would not be deactivated with the valet key.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

ok i'll try all the suggestions later on....
right now it's a bit too cold to be standing outside while going back and forth between the door and trunk. haha
thanks.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_I have not tried the following, but the security system is pretty smart...

...but not quite smart enough.
1. It's not a valet key according to the manual, it's an "emergency key" with a cute little wrench on the key. Whatever....
2. Yes, the valet...err, emergency key cannot access the glove box or passthrough when those are locked.
3. No, there is not a trunk lockout key lock anywhere I could find. The closest I found was a manual passenger door lock on the side of the passenger door (which does not require a key at all).
4. Regardless of whether the passenger door is locked or unlocked, whether the keyfob or the emergency key is used to open the door, the trunk release button on the driver's side door is active and will open the trunk lid.
So much for a valet key....


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (neweosowner)*

wondeful. so much for making sure that i can completely secure the car if I park it with the top down....
when it gets warmer that is...


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*

The fact that it takes about 28 seconds to close the roof prior to leaving the vehicle makes me NEVER want to leave my roof down and car unsecured. It would be one thing if this car were a pain in the butt to raise and lower the roof, but since its so easy I always keep my roof up when I am not in the car. Besides I love seeing all the necks almost breaking as people swiftly turn their heads to look at the roof opening and closing. I also like the fact that with the roof up it is a good looking car, but not so good looking that it is a target for a casual thief who thinks I am rich. 

That being said, it is a bummer that we can't lock the trunk totally when handing the car off to a Valet.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
3. No, there is not a trunk lockout key lock anywhere I could find. The closest I found was a manual passenger door lock on the side of the passenger door (which does not require a key at all).
So much for a valet key....









c'mon guys, give those german engineers some credit...I though I read in the manual that you insert the key in the side door jam of the driverside door to lock out the valet key...I have not had the chance to read to confirm this, but I know VW would not miss this! I have seen that there is a keyhole that says lock next to it.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*

I told you up there that with the top down and the car locked with the remote the trunk release is deactivated.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (flheat)*

Please confirm this and give page number, I haven't seen it in the manual. TIA


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey! I was given 2 identical keys (fold type with remote on them)!
I never got any emergency key!
Can you post pics of what you describe as an emergency or valet key?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

basically this:










_Modified by Small5 at 7:50 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

We don't (or I didn't) get this here in Greece!!!
Did they give you a second stiletto type key/remote?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

I received 2 flip keys & 1 valet/emergency key


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

For those wondering which keys you should have gotten with your Eos, look in the owner's manual.
For the US, the original manual show two "switchblade" remote keys, one valet key, and a black tag with the key code. In a supplement to the manual issued in November 2006, the black tag was deleted. Your key code is based on the vin # of your vehicle. But, even though the November supplement says I should not have gotten the black tag, I still did (Eos produced on 8 Dec 2006, picked up, 3 Feb 2007).


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lock: Secure? (Small5)*

I think the problem here is that what we are all used to as a valet key is not what the VW emergency key is designed to be. We still need a way to secure the trunk when "a valet" is driving the car. Other VWs have this why not the Eos?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_We don't (or I didn't) get this here in Greece!

Hi Fotis:
There are HUGE differences concerning lock and key fitment and functionality between North America and the rest of the world.
NAR gets a 'panic alarm' button on the key fobs - this is not offered anywhere else in the world (people would die laughing in Europe if they saw it), ROW door locks have safeing capability, this is not allowed in the USA because of the laws there, ROW comfort controllers usually allow window operation via the key fob, NAR controllers don't, radio frequencies are different for the remotes, etc. etc. etc.
It's difficult to keep track of all the key and lock differences - suffice to say that of all the systems on the car, keys and locking probably have the greatest number of differences between NAR and ROW.
Michael


----------

